# My damn ears ITCH



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, for a long time my ears have been ITCHING.
I mean, to the point of wanting to put a hot poker in there.
Backstory- I don't know if its relevant- 
My uncle was a pure "don't give tow shits *******" who would wear his cut off levis, cowboy boots, and shirt, and his straw cowboy hat. He was pretty dark headed and short, with a unkept mustache, bushy eyebrows, and SERIOUS NOSE AND EAR HAIRS.
Well my young ass always gave him grief, teasing him bout saying "YOSEMETY SAM LOOKING UNCLE".
He has been gone since about 92. The first time I noticed my ear and nose hair getting visible, I cut, waxed, trimmed, EVERYTHING. Ever since, my shit grows like WILDFIRE. Nonstop, I can produce an inch of ear hair a month, it seems.
Now, does that have anything to do with itchy ears, I don't know. 
I have been putting coconut oil inside my ears, ad it seems to help a lot. 
I am scheduling a DR appointment soon, to see if the ringing I'm having is blood pressure related, and to see whats up with the itching.
Oh, also I have never had "ear tubes" or any surgeries, problems, with my ears.
I did have some hearing testing performed about 7 years ago, and the specialist told me that I have pretty signifigant low frequency hearing loss, that I would need hearing devices in the future, but that the hearing amount I would gain, is outweighed by the amount that i would price at the that time to hear better? I don't know how to explain it, that the gain would not outweigh the cost i guess. So I need to get that checked to.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old age. Grows faster out of the ears than on the head.

Ringing is more than likely tinnitus.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Guys, for a long time my ears have been ITCHING.
> I mean, to the point of wanting to put a hot poker in there.
> Backstory- I don't know if its relevant-
> My uncle was a pure "don't give tow shits *******" who would wear his cut off levis, cowboy boots, and shirt, and his straw cowboy hat. He was pretty dark headed and short, with a unkept mustache, bushy eyebrows, and SERIOUS NOSE AND EAR HAIRS.
> ...


 Can't help with itching but I can provide good input on cost benefit of hearing device and hearing aids


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My ears will itch when the the allergies hit. I pour a little peroxide in them and let it boil. That usually clears them out. Keep the hairs trimmed out of em.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My ears will itch when the the allergies hit. I pour a little peroxide in them and let it boil. That usually clears them out. Keep the hairs trimmed out of em.


I use 50/50 rubbing alcohol and white vinegar for ear aches from swimmers/shower ear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Guys, for a long time my ears have been ITCHING.
> I mean, to the point of wanting to put a hot poker in there.
> Backstory- I don't know if its relevant-
> My uncle was a pure "don't give tow shits *******" who would wear his cut off levis, cowboy boots, and shirt, and his straw cowboy hat. He was pretty dark headed and short, with a unkept mustache, bushy eyebrows, and SERIOUS NOSE AND EAR HAIRS.
> ...


Go to your Doc (Physicians Assistant will do) and get them to flush out or drain your ears. Sometimes bacteria and stuff will get in the ear canal and cause some itching and flaking. Psoriasis or maybe dermatitus (?) can be present as well and something like Clobetasol in a liquid solution will work to eliminate the itching on the skin but not for in the ear canal. Just a thought, good luck


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

My Dad was told he cleans his ears to often which makes them dry and itch to ease the itching they said rub a little vaseline in there but ultimately the cure was clean the ears less so the wax moisturizes 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My ears have been itching a lot too Deebo. I have been putting Honeyskin to treat with antihistamines. It helps but I think I should see a doc too. This thread may be the confirmation I need to fork over my money.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Can't help with itching but I can provide good input on cost benefit of hearing device and hearing aids


Hearing devices for me soon as I want to hear everything the wife says. Soon but not yet.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Hearing devices for me soon as I want to hear everything the wife says. Soon but not yet.


 Hearing devices work for some , but not as well as true hearing aids. Marketing blurs the line between them. I have worn Hearing aids a long time, they have come along way. If you are paying for them do your home work. My current set with appointments and all
run about $4,000. Thanks to VA my cost was zero. I chose to go with the behind the ear type this time and like them much better. I do not use the phone app with them. 
There is a lot of down side to those with rechargeable batteries . VA provides batteries for life free through the provider.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure who would want to confess to sutff like that. Lets change the subject. Thanks.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall might need to see a pic of somebodies left hemorrhoid huh?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have that same problem with ringing in my ears. Pretty sure it has something to do with that new boat I just bought.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Try cutting out dairy. If that doesn't work, try cutting wheat. 

I'm sorry about the ringing. My tinnitus is just the worst. And yet the ringing isn't as bad as the tinnitus-related clicking I sometimes get. Good luck with the doctor. I almost hope it is BP related so that you can get some relief.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife is an speech teacher who tests kids speech and hearing. She can tell by the way I hold my head that I have lost 30% of my hearing in my left ear. I told her it was probably from working on a telephone for just short of 30 years. She laughed and told me it came from loud saloons and gunshots. I reminded her that I always wore earmuffs when shooting. That really cracked her up--she told me to "count backwards" when I tell a story. I started serious shooting when I was twenty, that made it 50 years of abuse...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I have that same problem with ringing in my ears...


Mine was a squealing or a screeching sound in my ears. Only happened once a month or so for a lot of years. Usually I'd ignore it but every once in a while, when I was having that iritating noise in my ears, I'd look over at Mrs Slippy and she'd be babbling on and waving her hands around. It never happened when Mrs S was pregnant though.

Then after about 25 years or so of this squealing and screeching in my ears nonsense, damn if it didn't stop. But then Mrs S started having hot flashes. Makes a man wonder doesn't it?

lain:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope no ear hairs here, at least none I can see. But I am always plucking or trimming them rampant nose hairs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reasons for the hearing loss and the tinnitus play into how it is treated. If you have serious hearing loss you need to see a pro. The right hearing aids can help with tinnitus. My hearing loss is mostly from very loud explosion. likely some brain damage. In those days they did not consider that. Tinnitus used to keep me awake or wake me up at night. Now it is only a slight issue. They loss is about 40% but that is some what subjective depending on the rage. In a quiet room and looking at the person I can function with them out.
Many like to push the in the ear type aids. After many years and two sets of of them I was convinced my the Specialist to try the behind the ear one. Her reasoning was she noticed I road motorcycles. Cost me nothing to try them and I never looked back.
I have a wide range of adjustment that is easy to use. They can be programed for my life style. Batteries last 7 days from the time you install them regardless if they are on or off.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> likely some brain damage


Well, I have some of this, and I find this a blessing.

For example, I don't have to "remember" a short list of groceries my wife overlooked. She knows I'll forget, anyway.

I polish my personal knives first and get to the rest "later."

If you watch your fuel gauge you don't have to remember anything. But tell that to my wife...

I only carry $5.95 in cash. It's the cost of the knife magazine.

I have five, twenty dollar bills in my boot. For the knife in the magazine.

...ya' know, guys, life doesn't have to be complicated...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had a good hearing loss for 50 years, have aids that I hardly wear and never outside.

Cause is from;

stamping presses, tank main gun fire especially the 90MM gun, the blast coming back from the brake would lift the headset off, 

radial engines on aircraft some turbine and inline ones, noise in the C-130 was horrible when in it for 16-20 hours.

Then there is all the small arms fire in the old days.

I have tinnitus myself, it is always there, worse when all is quiet.

I have the TV on while I fall asleep with the help of sleeping pills.

Today even when shooting a 22 LR I wear ear protection.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My left ear was bugging the heck out of me so I went to my ENT. He used tiny forceps to remove a hair that was resting on the eardrum. 
How’d the hair get there? I prefer to trim my hair, myself. Doc suggested I come off a few bucks and go to a barber.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Denton, you were lucky.

Somewhere on the internet is a video of a woman who had something itching in her ear.

...it was little spider...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you all, I appreciate the info.


----------

